# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Pajisjet e Kompjuterit të Ilustruara

## benseven11

Nje grup imazhesh per pjeset hardware dhe aksesorite ne kompjutera.
Nje pamje e  kompjuterit te hapur.

----------


## benseven11

Pjesa e mbrapme e kompjuterit.

----------


## benseven11

Madherbord i vjeter

----------


## benseven11

Madherbord i ri,pjeset kryesore.

----------


## benseven11

Pamje e CD-Romit para dhe mbrapa.

----------


## benseven11

Flopi drajvi para dhe mbrapa.

----------


## benseven11

Vendosja e hitsinkut me ventilatorin mbi procesor.

----------


## benseven11

Pamja e siperme dhe e poshtme e copes procesorike.

----------


## benseven11

Foleja e CPU-se

----------


## benseven11

Instalimi i chipit procesorik ne folene e CPu-se.

----------


## benseven11

Hitsinku dhe ventilatori.

----------


## benseven11

Instalimi i hitsinkut me ventilatorin mbi copen procesorike.

----------


## benseven11

Hard Drajveri.

----------


## benseven11

Pjeset kryesore te montuara ne kompjuter.

----------


## benseven11

Kabllo IDE,Fasho.Lidhen ne folete IDE ne  CD-ROM,CD/DVD ROM me folete IDE perkatese ne madherbord.

----------


## benseven11

Folete IDE 1 dhe IDE 2 ne madherbord.

----------


## benseven11

Nje pamje e porteve mbrapa kompjuterit.

----------


## benseven11

Folete e memorjes RAM.

----------


## benseven11

Copat e memorjes RAM

----------


## benseven11

Dy fole audio; e bardhe,e zeze ne madherbord.

----------

